# Questions about a surrender I picked up at Petco



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello. I recently bought a feeder mouse from Petco that was a surrender, and they had told me she only had a few days to live. I've had her for a couple of weeks now and she's still going strong.

She breathes really fast and half of her face is swollen. Their vet had given her antibiotics and they didn't do anything. Although, since I've brought her home the swelling has gone down, and fur has grown back but you can still see how the half of her face is a bit deformed. What they told me is that it's most likely a brain tumor behind her eye and that I shouldn't add her in with my fancy mice because she could still have an infection and it could be contagious. My theory is that the stress from being taken from her home and being put on display at Petco with people poking at her cage and the noise from the dogs made her nervous and anxious causing her to clean and scratch herself, which in tern made her face more swollen and her fur fall off there.

I'd really appreciate any advice on this from a vet or anyone who experienced anything similar. I can provide pictures through e-mail upon request! I'm sure she had a terrible life before Petco because she's terrified of me and rattles her tail, although she has eased up a bit since I took her home I don't think she will ever be okay with me. Please, help me help my little Ruby. I've grown attached and I want to know if she's in any pain and if it would be better off to euthanize her.

Many thanks,
-A


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I have no idea how to help you but thank you for giving Ruby a home and caring for her well.


----------



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

Miceandmore64 said:


> I have no idea how to help you but thank you for giving Ruby a home and caring for her well.


It was the least I could do for her. It's actually been pretty theraputic for me to be honest. The smallest thing like her coming out of her shelter when my hand is in the cage makes me so proud of her. She deserves a good home for the rest of her life, I haven't taken her to the vet only because she seems fine. Always running on her wheel, eating, drinking, and even climbing the bars on her cage. At first I had only planned on keeping her for the few days she was supposed to be alive but now I've found myself making accommodations around her sticking around..


----------

